# simple gutter crows, faux porch trim, & faux screen door



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I like using my house as my biggest prop. Last year, along with boarded windows & creeepy shutters I made these quick & easy gutters crow, porch decor, and a faux screen door.

The gutter crows were made with Dollar Tree Crows. I re-used the previous years crows by re-painting them with shiny black latex paint. I gorilla glued their creepy little legs into a piece of 2" foam. The foam was slightly shorter than the depth of my gutter. Then I attached a thin strip of plywood for weight.










on the house: (I had several sets across the house)










The porch decor was made with 1" foam, 3/16" dowels and 1" foam balls (found @ Hobby Lobby). There is a thin strip of wood behind it since the foam is so flimsy. Then I painted it the same color as my house trim. Hung with velcro.

Before paint:









Faux screen door. Made with 1" foam; 3/16" dowels, & 1" foam balls










hung with velcro... lots of velcro..lol










I placed a very dark screen material behind the door. Then I placed a poster size pic of a ghost that was stolen from frstvamp1r on this forum.... and thank you.

THANKS, for looking.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Can I just move in? It will be SOOOOO much easier than copying everything you do. Please?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We attached crows individually to our gutters last year. Attaching them to a base would go a whole lot faster

I love the porch decorative trim you made. I'd leave that up year round if it were sturdy enough.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Great stuff, but I particularly love the crows. I will be copying that this year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm loving the spindly things above the porch. great idea with the birds, too.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful work...do you have any pics of the porch decor after it is painted. I still think you could leave these up year round.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Ahhhh...gingerbread...love it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone.  Here are a couple of pics taken from the street; showing porch decor, faux door, & crows.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the crow idea!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super creative and great looking.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The gutter crows idea is great. I "borrowed" it from Cathy last year for my display and used a looping MP3 player for cawing sounds. The crows in my neighborhood - there's a large roost behind my house - didn't know what to make of it and were really upset.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

As always Cathy you your house and yard look great and i love the crow idea.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Making my house become a prop as well is one thing that I have never focused on yet. I think it's time I get busy on that! Great ideas once again. I love the screen door! House looks awesome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, somehow I missed this thread, but holy crap Cathy, this may be the most inspiring thread I have ever read on a forum. I have seen you doing architectural details in foam before, and thought it was brilliant, yet my mind still didnt wander off to the possibilities of decorating the house in victorian inspired foam. Wow. The screen door is amazing. I am really going to get to work thinking of ways to work this into my own house. Thank you so much for opening my mind to all the possibilities!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Well, somehow I missed this thread, but holy crap Cathy, this may be the most inspiring thread I have ever read on a forum. I have seen you doing architectural details in foam before, and thought it was brilliant, yet my mind still didnt wander off to the possibilities of decorating the house in victorian inspired foam. Wow. The screen door is amazing. I am really going to get to work thinking of ways to work this into my own house. Thank you so much for opening my mind to all the possibilities!


Uh oh...my Honey Do list just got considerably longer. At this rate, I should just build an entire new house out of foam and get it out of the way. Hmm...instead of heading out to the lake house like everyone else in the summer, we could go to the haunt house during the fall.

Looks great Cathy! I can see you as a host on the new and improved HGTV (Haunt and Ghoul Television)!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yes, Jaybo, your To Do list just got Waaaaay longer. We are gonna build some gingerbread, baby!! Cathy done done-it now!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great look Cathy.....very nice work....love your foam stuff...


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am totally stealing the crow idea!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone! Y'all are too sweet.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, seriously cool stuff, Cathy! TOTALLY changes the whole look and feel of the house. BRAVA!


----------

